# Dental procedure in ED



## jccoder (Apr 23, 2009)

Lately our ED docs are using a temporary bonding cement on fractures of the teeth.  Wondering if there is a CPT code that could be used or is this included in the E/M?


----------



## LTibbetts (May 21, 2009)

*cement*

I would say that it is included in the E/M


----------

